# Thursday night Drinks @ 29th Sept



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello guys,

We're organising a fun meet up at Koubba Bar at Madinat Jumeirah. We will be meeting at around 9 pm. coming late-ish is fine but do let me know if you'd like to join us... just pm me and it shud b major fun!! 

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=279925635365461

See you guys soon!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

hey what would be the timing and all as i can get dropped and picked up becuz i dont have a license or maybe I'll just take a taxi back home... also on the fb page you mentioned moving t a place that sounds like a club... so just thinking about how to get this done...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

we meet there around 9 and u can stay for as long as you want. You can join us when we go to the club around 12 if you'd like 

how long you want to stay is entirely upto you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice to see that you folks are still arranging get togethers 

-


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

yet to go clubbing here... so im up for it... hope this wont end up being like the coffee thing, i was thinking of going there too but something came up thankfully... so i'll get dropped there and then i'll take a lift to the club from someone  and cab ride home... not that any one is interested in my itinerary...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks @elphaba. it was just being done on FB but I decided to extend the invite this time around.

@mak - IF you do end up coming, PM me and ill send you my no so you can get in touch.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice to see you here Elphaba!  

Great job Ipshi! It's nice when the forum regulars continue to post events here because more often than not, they stop as soon as new friends are made.

Have fun!


----------



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

Is there a um coughgayclubcough! In Dubai and do people care if you are flamboyant and "happy". Lol.


----------



## elarmali (Sep 21, 2011)

I would be careful on being open about it and being flamboyant. In Islam and in the Arab culture, homosexuality is not allowed or accepted at all. Nobody would think twice about harassing, attacking or even killing you in the name of God. UAE is a primarily Islam country, and they don't care about liberal rights like USA and Europe.


----------



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

O really?!damn..um so I'll haveto act straight then..I respect peoples values and so forth but surely there are "hapi" ppl like me in the islam I mean u born this way. But yeah I get your point.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

elarmali said:


> In Islam and in the Arab culture, homosexuality is not allowed or accepted at all.


:spit:


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

Expatpunk said:


> Is there a um coughgayclubcough! In Dubai and do people care if you are flamboyant and "happy". Lol.


Have some friends that go to one in Bur Dubai. Whilst it is not promoted as such - a lot of 'hapi' people go there. Will PM you the name.


----------



## elarmali (Sep 21, 2011)

Expatpunk said:


> O really?!damn..um so I'll haveto act straight then..I respect peoples values and so forth but surely there are "hapi" ppl like me in the islam I mean u born this way. But yeah I get your point.


I agree. It sucks not being able to be yourself. :-(


----------



## Expatpunk (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah but I hear it's an awesome city to live in not just pass through on route to England lol so I'm uber excited and need a change from southafrica. Just by staying over for a few hours last year middle of night at airport waiting for connection to London it looked amazing and I was just in the airport!


----------

